# Bens 37 tall



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

My 37 tall is almost 1 year old so I decided to put up some pictures of it. Some stuff looks good, others don't look as good (my bird nest recently fell into my torch...). As of right now it's a ridiculously simple set up. A jaebo wp25, an aqua clear 50, 6 bulbs T5's. Completely mixed reef with Los and Sps, and a zoa garden. My livestock are 3 walshi wrasses, a red velvet fairy wrasse (beautiful fish) a carpenters wrasse, and one lone clown fish. Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

picture is upside down but looks pretty good!

You can also sign up for a flickr account (or something like that) and upload the photo into flickr and then cut/paste the BBcode/HTML code to paste your picture right into the post instead of putting it in as an attachment.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ben, more pics... please!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please more pics! I'm just getting ready to tear down the very same tank and turn it into a salt water set up. So I need a six bulb light fixture? Wow glad I saw this post...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Norman, you'd be fine with a 4bulb t5 fixture such as the aquatic life one, or leds (current marine has a new not too expensive orbit fixture that has good reviews).


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

noy said:


> picture is upside down but looks pretty good!
> 
> You can also sign up for a flickr account (or something like that) and upload the photo into flickr and then cut/paste the BBcode/HTML code to paste your picture right into the post instead of putting it in as an attachment.


good tip noy. I use photobucket


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

teemee said:


> Norman, you'd be fine with a 4bulb t5 fixture such as the aquatic life one, or leds (current marine has a new not too expensive orbit fixture that has good reviews).


Thanks... I thought a two bulb would be enough. Glad you posted.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Aha thanks guys! my Iphone turned all my pictures upside down for some reason... I have flickr so I'll add some of those but here are some iphone shots!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Ben J said:


> Aha thanks guys! my Iphone turned all my pictures upside down for some reason... I have flickr so I'll add some of those but here are some iphone shots!
> View attachment 34113
> View attachment 34121
> View attachment 34129
> ...


very very nice!!! so got so much stuff in that 37 gallon! everything looks in tip top shape too!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

My trachy and my red velvet fairy wrasse! Love them both


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Few More Pictures!

Favia








Acan Maxima (LOVE THIS THING)








Orange Plate Coral








Torch Coral Close








Tenius (I think) Have had it for a little bit. Has encrusted and starting to grow out a bit from the base








Tyree Armageddon II. Love these things








Nuclear Greens and Purple Death








Chucky's Bride and Mille 








Sunflower Zoas








Maricultured Acro. Didnt colour up how I wanted it to.. But its growing








Tenius, Bonsai, Acro (any ID?) and Blue Mille. The blue mille is now mostly green...


----------

